# GTROC "charity special" London Meet Photos



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's my take on the meet....
Thanks to guys who set up the meet, nice and pleasent atmosphere...
Sorry in advance if I didn't take pics of all cars that were there...

Enjoy..


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome pics  was a good meet. Nice cars, nice people and a fun drive home


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures.
Many thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey jason great pics as usual nice to see you again. Kadir your R34 is looking too clean good to see you guys and every one that was at the meet :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cool pics


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

nice photos, looks like it was a good day


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

nice pics, shame i missed this..


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome pics mate think i got in the way of a couple of your shots so sorry for that. Kadir your car is immense, the colour is so under-rated


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

cool pics, silver 33 with the volk gtc's is very nice


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lovely pictures, lovely GTR'S!!


----------



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks all for the comments.

Nice meeting you Afer, rocker cover rocks...


Someone sell me some TE37, the R33 with the black one is darn hawt!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Brilliant pics indeed. Aferx & Peter your 33's are looking mindblowingly good. superb.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Top photos fella, I'll add my inferior shots to this thread later!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

enjoyed the meet, shame i had to leave so early.. any way here are a few quick snaps with my iphone


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Lovely pics:bowdown1:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Brilliant pics indeed. Aferx & Peter your 33's are looking mindblowingly good. superb.


Cheers for the comment Wills and jsjc  Just a shame my front end is in the state that it is. I really wanted to park facing the other way to hide the damage but the marshal bullied me into reversing in :bawling:. 
Aferx' rims are something else though:bowdown1: True meaning of deep dish alloys!
Shame you wasn't there Wills as it would be good to see your 33 as it looks a minter like Aferx' 33. Would be cool to get a snap of the 3 together (mine with non battered splitter of course).


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's some pics i took


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for those who have shared their pictures.. 

My brother's pictures always rock.. I think he fell in love with the black TE37s on the 33GTR as he just couldn't stop talking about them! 

Afer; some really nice additions to your 33GTR and I am sure there is more goodness to come! Keep up the good work. The colour of the valve cover is quite something..

Thankfully we had a spell of dry weather for a meet which is always a good thing.. Big thanks to all those behind the organising of these cracking meets!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey thanks kadir :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

First of two lots of photos :chuckle:

Ladies & gents may I present the 'live action shots' from the very first (& now patented I might add) *GTROC TIME ATTACK* :chuckle:

The story goes that the portable television to be linked to the Playstation that was going to provide the original time attack challenge broke on that very morning ... Well more like went bang actually when it was switched on, so an alternative had to be arranged ...

So trust me to come up with the following ... :clap:

Rules were simple, from the start line, to the *GTROC* banner & back - HOPPING! Yes you heard it, hopping! You could change legs but two feet on the ground was a two second penalty ... the photos show it all


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Great pictures that mug infront of my car gives me an extra 10bhp.

Here's my offering.....


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Part 2


----------



## Viewwise (Sep 20, 2010)

Doh. Great pics guys.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

especially the one of you holding your trousers up


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

so who won the competition? great turn out aswell!

kadir bai's R34 GTR = drooling... lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Was a good meet guys.

Robbie


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

TA was won by pupsi's son, show and shine was won by the silver R35 with JUST GTR as the plate - sorry cant remember the owners name.

Everyone was a winner with the raffle, i always wanted a sim card reader, lanyard and an exhaust torch


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> TA was won by pupsi's son, show and shine was won by the silver R35 with JUST GTR as the plate - sorry cant remember the owners name.
> 
> Everyone was a winner with the raffle, i always wanted a sim card reader, lanyard and an exhaust torch


show and shine ? i dont think Alex from seriousperformance was there to judge the show and shine ?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

It was judged by Speed Merchant and was given to the R35 parked next to the TSR car 

I saw him hand over the prize, there were loads of good contenders, Kadir's 34 had a good shout as did your's


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually the show & shine was judged by one of the members of staff from the ACE CAFE LONDON who had been popping out at varoius times during the day & gave me his decision at 02.45pm so there was no favouritism or the fact he knew anyone!

It would have been Alex had he still not been stuck abroad due to industrial action on the airlines  He did send his apologise however :clap:

But R32 GTR was right, everyone was a winner as it was all for charity mate 




R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> especially the one of you holding your trousers up


Yeah :chuckle:


More photos coming tonight ... hopefully.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Yea good meet - please with my "taking part prizes" actually!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

*MORE PHOTOS ...*


----------

